

Who's hiring remotely? - paolomaffei

It's been some time since the last time someone asked this question.<p>For example we are.
We're a web agency (looking to evolve into a startup soon) based in Northern Italy and looking to hire "junior" web designers and front-end programmers (we mainly use wordpress).
We mainly do web sites and web marketing (from search engines to social networks, etc) and I think are a great place to work also remotely.<p>I'm sure there are other startups or not-really/yet-startup like us looking to hire good people remotely so here you go :)<p>Edit - contact info: info@orioneweb.it
======
JarekS
Is anyone looking for remote teams? I'm sure bootstrapped startups could do a
lot of projects on the side to improve their cashflow...

------
mshenoy4573
I am a Junior System Administrator looking for remote work.

